# Milan: Emirates, Puma e sponsor posteriore da 6-8 mln.



## admin (15 Febbraio 2022)

Come riportato da TS in edicola, Gazdis a Dubai ha incontrato Emirates e altri investitori. Per Emirates possibile un nuovo accordo al rialzo. Si punta, con una presenza constante in CL, ad arrivare a* quota 20 mln *dallo sponsor principale. Con Puma invece si tratta per iniziative legate al vestiario extra campo, e una nuova linea di maglie vintage. Ed è in fase di definizione, con un altro player, probabilmente Wefox (assicurazoni) la sponsorizzazione della parte posteriore della maglia per 6-8 mln di euro.

*Anche la GDS conferma le news di ieri: Wefox sarà il nuovo "back sponsor" sulla maglia e dovrebbe portare 6-8 mln.*


----------



## Stex (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Gazdis a Dubai ha incontrato Emirates e altri investitori. Per Emirates possibile un nuovo accordo al rialzo. Si punta, con una presenza constante in CL, ad arrivare a* quota 20 mln *dallo sponsor principale. Con Puma invece si tratta per iniziative legate al vestiario extra campo, e una nuova linea di maglie vintage. Ed è in fase di definizione, con un altro player, la sponsorizzazione della parte posteriore della maglia per 6-8 mln di euro.


una delle poche volte che associano il nome gazidis ai soldi.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Gazdis a Dubai ha incontrato Emirates e altri investitori. Per Emirates possibile un nuovo accordo al rialzo. Si punta, con una presenza constante in CL, ad arrivare a* quota 20 mln *dallo sponsor principale. Con Puma invece si tratta per iniziative legate al vestiario extra campo, e una nuova linea di maglie vintage. Ed è in fase di definizione, con un altro player, la sponsorizzazione della parte posteriore della maglia per 6-8 mln di euro.


Niente di strano. Come detto secoli fa, la presenza ripetuta del Milan in Champions attira gli sponsor come una luce le falene.


----------



## medjai (15 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo CalcioFinanza l'Inter ne prende 29 da Socios e la Rube 52 da Jeep, Roma 15 da Qatar, Napoli 11,5, Fiore 26 e Sassuolo 18. A livello locale tolta la Rube, un po basso ma ci sta. Ma a livello europeo è decisamente poco. Ci manca tanto percorso ancora fino arrivarci. 

Fino la stagione scorsa, le cose stavano così

*Real Madrid* - Fly Emirates (70M)
*Manchester United* - Teamviewer (58M)
*PSG* - Accor (50M)
*Chelsea* - Three (50M)
*Liverpool* - Standard Chatered (47M)
*Manchester City* - Etihad (47M)
*Arsenal* - Fly Emirates (47M)
*Juventus* - Jeep (47M)
*Bayern Munich* - Telekom (45M)
*Barcelona* - Rakuten (30M)


----------



## ILMAGO (15 Febbraio 2022)

Giusto crescere, siamo anni luce da chi fattura 7-800 milioni in Europa. E dallo stadio queste big incassano circa 150-200, gli altri 5-600 sono ricavi commerciali extra.

C’è un mare di gap da recuperare, sicuramente arrivare ottavi per anni non aiuta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2022)

non ho idea se 20 siano tanti o pochi.
ho l'impressione che real e barca prendano tipo il triplo, ma sparo a caso.

edit non avevo letto sopra, non ho sbagliato.
ma non sono pochi a questo punto? facciamolo almeno corto sto contratto.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Febbraio 2022)

medjai ha scritto:


> Secondo CalcioFinanza l'Inter ne prende 29 da Socios e la Rube 52 da Jeep, Roma 15 da Qatar, Napoli 11,5, Fiore 26 e Sassuolo 18. A livello locale tolta la Rube, un po basso ma ci sta. Ma a livello europeo è decisamente poco. Ci manca tanto percorso ancora fino arrivarci.
> 
> Fino la stagione scorsa, le cose stavano così
> 
> ...


Giusto ma Juve Fiorentina e Sassuolo hanno sponsor della holding, è una logica diversa.

In Europa il gap è colossale si sa. Ci vorranno diversi anni per recuperare.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Gazdis a Dubai ha incontrato Emirates e altri investitori. Per Emirates possibile un nuovo accordo al rialzo. Si punta, con una presenza constante in CL, ad arrivare a* quota 20 mln *dallo sponsor principale. Con Puma invece si tratta per iniziative legate al vestiario extra campo, e una nuova linea di maglie vintage. Ed è in fase di definizione, con un altro player, la sponsorizzazione della parte posteriore della maglia per 6-8 mln di euro.


quelli di Emirates devono sganciare. Per le maglie vintage, le facciano tali niente scritte strane, copino quelle del passato che fanno meglio.


----------



## Miro (15 Febbraio 2022)

medjai ha scritto:


> Secondo CalcioFinanza l'Inter ne prende 29 da Socios e la Rube 52 da Jeep, Roma 15 da Qatar, Napoli 11,5, Fiore 26 e Sassuolo 18. A livello locale tolta la Rube, un po basso ma ci sta. Ma a livello europeo è decisamente poco. Ci manca tanto percorso ancora fino arrivarci.
> 
> Fino la stagione scorsa, le cose stavano così
> 
> ...


Sono tutte squadre che, tolto l'Arsenal, negli ultimi 10 anni hanno vinto più di noi. Ahime, da questo non si scappa. Elliott dovrebbe capire che gli sponsor e i soldi arrivano quando si vince.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Febbraio 2022)

medjai ha scritto:


> Secondo CalcioFinanza l'Inter ne prende 29 da Socios e la Rube 52 da Jeep, Roma 15 da Qatar, Napoli 11,5, Fiore 26 e Sassuolo 18. A livello locale tolta la Rube, un po basso ma ci sta. Ma a livello europeo è decisamente poco. Ci manca tanto percorso ancora fino arrivarci.
> 
> Fino la stagione scorsa, le cose stavano così
> 
> ...


Lo sponsor dei gobbi lascialo perdere,è più fake della neve sparata a ferragosto sulle piste da scii.


----------



## ILMAGO (15 Febbraio 2022)

Capisco che passare da 14 a 20 è già un incremento, ma se l’Inter prende 29 non capisco perché non si possa anche noi arrivare almeno a 25-27. 

Comunque è un passo avanti rispetto all’accordo attuale, ma rischia di ampliare ancora di più il gap verso le top d’Europa che prendono 70-80 milioni per lo stesso tipo di sponsor e che non staranno a guardare con i prossimi rinnovi.


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Gazdis a Dubai ha incontrato Emirates e altri investitori. Per Emirates possibile un nuovo accordo al rialzo. Si punta, con una presenza constante in CL, ad arrivare a* quota 20 mln *dallo sponsor principale. Con Puma invece si tratta per iniziative legate al vestiario extra campo, e una nuova linea di maglie vintage. Ed è in fase di definizione, con un altro player, la sponsorizzazione della parte posteriore della maglia per 6-8 mln di euro.


.


----------



## gabuz (15 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Lo sponsor dei gobbi lascialo perdere,è più fake della neve sparata a ferragosto sulle piste da scii.


Fiorentina e Sassuolo non sono molto diverse. Non dovrebbe essere permesso, anche se non saprei come si possa limitare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Capisco che passare da 14 a 20 è già un incremento, ma se l’Inter prende 29 non capisco perché non si possa anche noi arrivare almeno a 25-27.
> 
> Comunque è un passo avanti rispetto all’accordo attuale, ma rischia di ampliare ancora di più il gap verso le top d’Europa che prendono 70-80 milioni per lo stesso tipo di sponsor e che non staranno a guardare con i prossimi rinnovi.


fidati di gazidis, un vincente.
tutte le sue opere sono dei success... ah no........


----------



## diavolo (15 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ho idea se 20 siano tanti o pochi.
> ho l'impressione che real e barca prendano tipo il triplo, ma sparo a caso.
> 
> edit non avevo letto sopra, non ho sbagliato.
> ma non sono pochi a questo punto? facciamolo almeno corto sto contratto.


Dall'anno prossimo il Barcellona avrà Spotify al posto di Rakuten.Contratto da 280 milioni di euro per tre anni.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Gazdis a Dubai ha incontrato Emirates e altri investitori. Per Emirates possibile un nuovo accordo al rialzo. Si punta, con una presenza constante in CL, ad arrivare a* quota 20 mln *dallo sponsor principale. Con Puma invece si tratta per iniziative legate al vestiario extra campo, e una nuova linea di maglie vintage. Ed è in fase di definizione, con un altro player, la sponsorizzazione della parte posteriore della maglia per 6-8 mln di euro.



bene, con un minimo di ritorno ai vertici della Serie A e presenza in Champions bisogna puntare a un fatturato di almeno 350 milioni entro un paio di anni. Quest'anno sarà circa 300 milioni.


----------



## medjai (15 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Dall'anno prossimo il Barcellona avrà Spotify al posto di Rakuten.Contratto da 280 milioni di euro per tre anni.


Comunque alla fine sono 225M. 75M a stagione per 3 anni. E dentro questo contratto c'e oltre al main sponsor della maglia, il naming right del Camp Nou.


----------



## Marilson (15 Febbraio 2022)

medjai ha scritto:


> Secondo CalcioFinanza l'Inter ne prende 29 da Socios e la Rube 52 da Jeep, Roma 15 da Qatar, Napoli 11,5, Fiore 26 e Sassuolo 18. A livello locale tolta la Rube, un po basso ma ci sta. Ma a livello europeo è decisamente poco. Ci manca tanto percorso ancora fino arrivarci.
> 
> Fino la stagione scorsa, le cose stavano così
> 
> ...



dopo tutti questi anni e le innumerevoli precisazioni, e considarando quando scritto nel primo post della discussione, continui a scrivere "Fly Emirates" ? Una sola domanda: perche'?

Una volta per tutte, "Fly Emirates" e' uno slogan e significa "Vola con Emirates".

La compagnia aerea si chiama semplicemente Emirates.

Ti e' chiaro adesso?


----------



## medjai (15 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> dopo tutti questi anni e le innumerevoli precisazioni, e considarando quando scritto nel primo post della discussione, continui a scrivere "Fly Emirates" ? Una sola domanda: perche'?
> 
> Una volta per tutte, "Fly Emirates" e' uno slogan e significa "Vola con Emirates".
> 
> ...


Ho fatto copia-incolla da una pagina web. 

Comunque, ho capito. Ma non è trascendentale.


----------



## davoreb (15 Febbraio 2022)

Speravo in un incremento più netto, almeno potrebbero aggiungere un bonus per la champions.

Sarà interessante guardare i guadagni commerciali totali 2018 vs 2022.


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Lo sponsor dei gobbi lascialo perdere,è più fake della neve sparata a ferragosto sulle piste da scii.


infatti, senza la famiglia Elkan-Agnelli non sarebbero mai nella top ten per sponsorizzazioni


----------



## diavolo (15 Febbraio 2022)

medjai ha scritto:


> Comunque alla fine sono 225M. 75M a stagione per 3 anni. E dentro questo contratto c'e oltre al main sponsor della maglia, il naming right del Camp Nou.


Beh allora cambia, sono sempre un sacco di soldi ma immagino che i naming rights del Camp Nou valgano almeno 25/30 milioni l'anno.


----------



## Davidoff (15 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo lontani secoli dalle top ancora, anche con lo stadio ci metteremo 10 anni per recuperare. Io spero che si cominci a puntare forte sugli scudetti, perché se il mantra resta quello di Fester (puntiamo solo all'Europa, in campionato basta il quarto posto) la bacheca continuerà a prendere la polvere per un pezzo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Dall'anno prossimo il Barcellona avrà Spotify al posto di Rakuten.Contratto da 280 milioni di euro per tre anni.


quei miracolati del barca....
senza messi stavano ancora a pensare alla finale con la samp come unica perla della loro storia.


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Gazdis a Dubai ha incontrato Emirates e altri investitori. Per Emirates possibile un nuovo accordo al rialzo. Si punta, con una presenza constante in CL, ad arrivare a* quota 20 mln *dallo sponsor principale. Con Puma invece si tratta per iniziative legate al vestiario extra campo, e una nuova linea di maglie vintage. Ed è in fase di definizione, con un altro player, probabilmente Wefox (assicurazoni) la sponsorizzazione della parte posteriore della maglia per 6-8 mln di euro.


.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2022)

*Anche la GDS conferma le news di ieri: Wefox sarà il nuovo "back sponsor" sulla maglia e dovrebbe portare 6-8 mln.*


----------



## Swaitak (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Anche la GDS conferma le news di ieri: Wefox sarà il nuovo "back sponsor" sulla maglia e dovrebbe portare 6-8 mln.*


Benissimo


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Gazdis a Dubai ha incontrato Emirates e altri investitori. Per Emirates possibile un nuovo accordo al rialzo. Si punta, con una presenza constante in CL, ad arrivare a* quota 20 mln *dallo sponsor principale. Con Puma invece si tratta per iniziative legate al vestiario extra campo, e una nuova linea di maglie vintage. Ed è in fase di definizione, con un altro player, probabilmente Wefox (assicurazoni) la sponsorizzazione della parte posteriore della maglia per 6-8 mln di euro.
> 
> *Anche la GDS conferma le news di ieri: Wefox sarà il nuovo "back sponsor" sulla maglia e dovrebbe portare 6-8 mln.*


.


----------



## Solo (16 Febbraio 2022)

I gobbi prendono 7M credo dal back sponsors, per cui tra 6-8M sarebbero ottimi.


----------



## carlocarlo (16 Febbraio 2022)

ok che gazdis non sarà un vincente.
ma perche paragonate lo sponsor del real con lo sponsor del Milan?
ok essere tifosi, ma dovrebbe essere chiaro che sono due "muri" diversi dove appendere uno sponsor.


----------



## darden (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Anche la GDS conferma le news di ieri: Wefox sarà il nuovo "back sponsor" sulla maglia e dovrebbe portare 6-8 mln.*



Ottimo così, senza rinegoziare Emirates arriveremmo a 21-23M.

Oggi la squadra che prende più soldi reali in serie A (la Juve e la Fiorentina non contano sono sponsorizzazioni fake) è l'Inter con 26M. Dobbiamo riuscire a rinegoziare con Emirates qualche milione in più, magari con dei bonus relativi alla CL.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Gazdis a Dubai ha incontrato Emirates e altri investitori. Per Emirates possibile un nuovo accordo al rialzo. Si punta, con una presenza constante in CL, ad arrivare a* quota 20 mln *dallo sponsor principale. Con Puma invece si tratta per iniziative legate al vestiario extra campo, e una nuova linea di maglie vintage. Ed è in fase di definizione, con un altro player, probabilmente Wefox (assicurazoni) la sponsorizzazione della parte posteriore della maglia per 6-8 mln di euro.
> 
> *Anche la GDS conferma le news di ieri: Wefox sarà il nuovo "back sponsor" sulla maglia e dovrebbe portare 6-8 mln.*


Sponsor frontali, sulla spalla e sul culo.

La cosa non mi piace perché tutti vorremmo la maglia pulita e immacolata, ma se vogliamo soldi freschi non abbiamo alternative.


----------



## Gunnar67 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Se volessero quelli di Elliot, che hanno le zampe in aziende di mezzo mondo, uno sponsor decente ce lo troverebbero. Ma noi serviamo solo come lavatrice lussemburghese. Denaro fresco e pulito non serve che entri, al massimo esce. Quello che entra é meglio non chiedersi da dove arriva, se arriva e quando arriva. Mi viene in mente una scena di C'era una volta in America... A noi i soldi ce li da l'Assicurazione... l'Assicurazione po' caxxo.


----------

